# Como testear el circuito impreso del tablero de un auto?



## eldiegor10 (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola amigos, dejo de funcionar el cuenta kilometros y el velocimetro. Todo parece indicar que es alguna soldadura en el circuito integrado del tablero que hay que repasarla, me pidieron $150 por solucionarme el problema en una casa de instrumental, pero la verdad es que en estos momentos no puedo destinar esa suma de dinero para repararlo. No quisiera dejarlo asi, alguien podria mas o menos, explicarme como se puede chequear un circuito con el tester para encontrar una soldadura dañada. Desde ya, muchisimas gracias. 
Feliz año para todos los que integran el foro!


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

agarras el tester lo pones para medir continuidad o resistencia muy baja, y empezas a probar en varios puntos del recorrido. hasta encontrar algún lugar en que no mida..


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

eldiegor10 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. Es muy amable de tu parte. Como debo colocar los terminales del tester para ir controlando que ninguna soldadura del circuito este dañada?. Feliz año!


Colocas uno de los terminales en un punto del circuito, sigues la pista hasta encontrar otro punto (siempre de la misma pista), en donde puedas chequear, si el tester mide una resistencia  muy baja es que la continuidad está bien, y sigues, mantienes el segundo terminal en el mismo lugar, y el primero lo colocas en otro punto más "abajo" de la pista.. así, sucesivamente, puede ser una forma.. en el caso de que allá un falso contacto, puede ser que "no mida nada" el tester, en verdad es que estaría midiendo la resistencia del aire, que para lo que es el tester (uno común y corriente, poquito mejor que los chinos que venden en la calle) es muy grande y por eso no mide nada y lo suelen representar con un 1 a la izquierda.




			
				eldiegor10 dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a la pregunta anterior me refiero a como colocar las terminales del tester en los lugares donde hay resistencias, de la misma manera que en cualquier otro sector del circuito? o sea, colocando un terminal del tester de un lado y la otra del otro lado de la resistencia? Disculpa por la molestia ocasionada. Saludos maestro!


Claro, eso puede ser una forma, fíjate más que nada en los puntos de soldadura, que es el donde seguramente están las fallas o es más probable.




			
				eldiegor10 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, te hago una consulta mas, te pido disculpas por mi ignorancia en el tema. Puede ser que el velocimetro haya dejado de funcionar (posee un circuito impreso) porque se pudo haber desconectado un "cable de masa", o es imposible que algo electronico deje de funcionar si se desconecta su masa?. En caso afirmativo, como se coloca un cable de masa?. Gracias nuevamente


Si llamamos "masa" al negativo o  tierra, seguramente deje de funcionar...


Otra cosa, no agradezcas tanto que me da asco no es para tanto.. y recuerda es un FORO, no una casilla de mail..


----------



## eldiegor10 (Dic 29, 2007)

Aclaracion: Creo que la gratitud es algo muy importante, en el foro me dan un consejo gratuitamente, sin ningun interes y lo minimo que puedo hacer como señal de respecto hacia vos es agradecerte. Lamento que te de asco, a mi me da pena. 
Volviendo al tema del circuito, tengo el siguiente tester:
http://www.biostargroup.com.ar/graficos/DSC_8461.jpg
en que posicion debo colocar el selector? (puede ser.. estando el selector en off de izq a derecha la 9º posicion?).


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2007)

eldiegor10 dijo:
			
		

> Aclaracion: Creo que la gratitud es algo muy importante, en el foro me dan un consejo gratuitamente, sin ningun interes y lo minimo que puedo hacer como señal de respecto hacia vos es agradecerte. Lamento que te de asco, a mi me da pena.
> Volviendo al tema del circuito, tengo el siguiente tester:
> http://www.biostargroup.com.ar/graficos/DSC_8461.jpg
> en que posicion debo colocar el selector? (puede ser.. estando el selector en off de izq a derecha la 9º posicion?).



Debes colocarlo a las 6 en punto, en el que dice 200

Saludos


----------



## eldiegor10 (Dic 30, 2007)

muchas gracias!


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

eldiegor10 dijo:
			
		

> Aclaracion: Creo que la gratitud es algo muy importante, en el foro me dan un consejo gratuitamente, sin ningun interes y lo minimo que puedo hacer como señal de respecto hacia vos es agradecerte. Lamento que te de asco, a mi me da pena.
> Volviendo al tema del circuito, tengo el siguiente tester:
> http://www.biostargroup.com.ar/graficos/DSC_8461.jpg
> en que posicion debo colocar el selector? (puede ser.. estando el selector en off de izq a derecha la 9º posicion?).


No era para que te enojes, pienso lo mismo, pero lo tuyo pasó mi límite.. en aquel entonces.. fue un año duro.. (ahora vuelto de las merecidas vacaciones, es todo más tranquilo)..


----------

